
Scientists are copying US climate data, fearing it might vanish under Trump - yourcelf
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/scientists-copy-climate-change-data-vanish-trump-president-a7473291.html
======
SpikeDad
Countdown to Kristallnacht for scientists and their data...

~~~
DanBC
"Are you now or have you ever been a member of the science community?"

